# Peep the twins



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Aaron7 was so kind as to send me this little beauty that was laying in his garage. My Urban has a twin now  Mine is an AW-4200M, the one he sent me is an AW-4200. The only difference I can see is a few extra capacitors and two other little things. My amp has been recently recapped, and both amps have had their speaker terminal blocks removed and are going to be hardwired soon. 

Had the damn light filters wrong and everything came out blue... The darker one is the one he sent me.



4200M guts. This amp has been recapped.


4200 guts. Notice the two extra capacitors in the middle. There are two other slight differences but I'm not sure what exactly it's for.









Just wanted to share. I love these little things and I'm stoked I have two of the same now They are going to be used in an install soon enough


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Very cool. I would think that the 4200 has more power.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure, can't find jack **** for information about old Ames junk brands like these. Gonna use them for front stage duties, one on the left side and one on the right. Once their both fully restored of course. Gonna also try and replace the red power LED with green and add nice chassis mount gold plated RCA jacks.


http://www.parts-express.com/images/products/standard/091-1120_s.jpg


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

This was the first amp I bought. Plastic wrapped from Ames... I remember it not being great for sub duty. I don't remember what I did with it when I replaced it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Our Ames was called Hills. My brother still has a 4ch version from then. 25 x 4.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That would be a fun pair of amps to to really upgrade. Get all 1% tolerence resistors, ELNA caps (not for power but for the rest), upgraded FETs...that would be awesome. you probably could double or tripple the power and cut the distortion to a fraction easily.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Slowly but surely my friend. I want to at least get them both fully recapped and get new fets. Still haven't even tested mine after the recap. It has an issue with alternator whine and I was wondering if the caps would fix it. Never found out yet lol.


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

Holy cow those are a blast from the past. Ames, Caldor, and Bennys used to have those dirt cheap. I can't believe there are still some around.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

No FETs to upgrade in them bad boys, that there's what we call a "chipamp" or "IC amp"...basically stepped up headunit power


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't believe there are still any of these around (then again, I could say the same thing about my OS jensens). The amp board looks like a step above a head unit or a cheapo home stereo all in one combo unit.
I wonder if the members here have enough entry level O/S stuff to have a thread on it?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I collect a lot of the "junk" amps. I have a few Urbans, a Legacy Series 4, a Profile 121, even got this "chip amp" that is really really rare and still works decent.

It's an Audiotek GAX700. I've only seen one single picture of another Audiotek, super rare junk amps.



Can you dig it?


----------



## scout62 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's my Urban piece:

































































UAW-2700 used it a few times to power a couple of setups including 2 JL 12W6AEs when I cut down from 3. 

On a side note when I ran the 3 12W6AEs they were on a Lanzar Pro Plus 200 which I see you also have.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh wow that looks like a pretty decent amp! Still own it?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

scout62 said:


> On a side note when I ran the 3 12W6AEs they were on a Lanzar Pro Plus 200 which I see you also have.


Just curious how powerful would you say the Lanzar Pro Plus is? Did it do a good job on 3 JLs?


----------



## scout62 (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually, I can't remember if I still have it. We're staying with relatives right now and all my crap is packed away.




SaturnSL1 said:


> Just curious how powerful would you say the Lanzar Pro Plus is? Did it do a good job on 3 JLs?


It was a pretty damn loud setup in the 85 Corolla hatch my friend was running them in when I bought them from him. I went with him when he originally purchased them from some guy. The guy had 2 and they were presented as PPI but they had been custom painted to match his setup which had supposedly been in some magazines.

Also got an Eclipse touch screen dead head & CD changer from that guy.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL at the superbass on the UAW2700....guts look decent, but with a name like that, I bet it doesnt do close to rated power


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good god...spring clips?



SaturnSL1 said:


> Can you dig it?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

CK1991 said:


> LOL at the superbass on the UAW2700....guts look decent, but with a name like that, I bet it doesnt do close to rated power


They both tout the Superbass name lol. Goofy little amps, like others have said it probably puts out the same power as a head unit, maybe a little more. It will put out some decent volume before distorting like hell


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

emilime75 said:


> Good god...spring clips?


Yes sir. Spring clips for the high inputs and speaker outs. 




I actually have this amp in front of me right now. Gonna put some money into this one next. Want to freshen her up and see what it can really do.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

scout62 said:


> Actually, I can't remember if I still have it. We're staying with relatives right now and all my crap is packed away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool lol. Mine even had a PPI warranty seal on it when I bought it. That guy had some really rare stuff, PPI made Lanzar amps and Elcipse dead heads


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just noticed the "targa" logo printed on the UAW2700 board. I had a targa CD head unit that was from the late 80s. It was 300 new, and after 25 years, it sucked. The speakers would go in and out when you would hit a bump. The CD player didn't work that well either. It had a 15x2+35x2 amp, which I found really odd. SQ sucked but I'm not sure that was its' fault. It had fried delco 4x6s which had actually had voice coil fires- the cones were singed- (and sort of worked) and some "white van" 3 way type 6x9s out back that sounded worse than factory delco sounds -don't recall the name, but I recall the 2 inch mids had "the gold collection" printed on their surrounds and they were opaque clear plastic cones (which was fancy for the late 80s I'm sure). The previous owner said someone had stolen his fancy alpine cd player, so he threw that in.


----------

